# Powerslides?



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't think I have ever heard that used as a snowboarding term.... Skateboarding yes but thats about it, and to do that it would just be like stopping heelside pretty much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> I don't think I have ever heard that used as a snowboarding term.... Skateboarding yes but thats about it, and to do that it would just be like stopping heelside pretty much.


same... 



damn powerslides. I kept having to change wheels or face riding square ones :laugh:


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

A power slide in snowboarding is where you "power break" to the point where you are near horizontal with the snow surface. I power slide all the time on my board. This allows my to race at high speeds down short hills and still be able to stop quickly enough at the lift base. This is really fun and I LOVE DOING IT!!! My favourite time to power slide is if the ski race team is at the bottom of the run. I'll race down and power slide which creates a very large wave of snow that showers them. If you powerslide with other boarders it is an amazing sight! I've had people jump at the lift lines thinking I was going to plow into them when I would pull into a toe side powerslide stopping instantly. I will be in a horizontal position with just a finger or a hand resting in front of me. Oh, if you have not done this yet you HAVE TO DO IT THIS YEAR!!! I'm stoked just thinking about it!!! I've actually pulled my edges out of one board just from the stress of the slide (no worries, I've got shitloads of boards, lol).


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah fun stuff but look out for ice...i took a buddy out with a powerslide before


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

X1n54n3x said:


> yeah fun stuff but look out for ice...i took a buddy out with a powerslide before


Totally agree on the ice! Great way to go from a decent power slide to looking like a twat :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

I've done a few of those. One time I caught some edge and did a backflip rofl.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

xevi89 said:


> I've done a few of those. One time I caught some edge and did a backflip rofl.


umm, in a powerslide your heel edge will be pretty damned far from the snow...


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

palidon11 said:


> umm, in a powerslide your heel edge will be pretty damned far from the snow...


unless of course you're doing it on your heel edge.... then your toe edge will be far from the snow :laugh:


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

intake said:


> unless of course you're doing it on your heel edge.... then your toe edge will be far from the snow :laugh:


Toe side boardslide I find is best for control. Doing it on your heel side invariably causes you to land flat on your arse, lol.:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Nah it was toeside and thanks to the shitty fitting rental stuff, my toes hit ice and thats what started sending my back and my heelside hit and I was gone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

YouTube - Power Slide


lol couldnt resist


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

BT-S DH said:


> YouTube - Power Slide
> 
> 
> lol couldnt resist


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Those Security Guards are freakin' hilarious!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Wait... I thought this was something you first learned when you started snowboarding... and was necessary?


Unless... im thinking of just a regular stop after going fast.... and not understanding this trick?


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

JiveTalkinRobot said:


> Wait... I thought this was something you first learned when you started snowboarding... and was necessary?
> 
> 
> Unless... im thinking of just a regular stop after going fast.... and not understanding this trick?


It's not a trick at all. And you are 100% correct about it being a regular stop. What sort of sets it apart is that you stop in a much more dramatic angle in order to stop suddenly at high speed. To stop at that speed with just a normal "stop" would require starting the stop much higher up on the hill so as to not take out the people in the lift lines. Doing it any sooner than that can also cause you to catch an edge at high speed which can be very ugly at best. With a power slide you can stop "NOW". Toeside is the best turn as you can use one hand to help support the angle that your body is in and also allows you to push up your body right away into a gentle coast. If you do it right you can get a lot of gasps out of the lift lines and get grins from the lifties. If you have skiers with an attitude down below (alpine ski racers take note) a well aimed powerslide will create a tidal wave of powder that will envelope them. The result is comical when they try and complain to management about it  .


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Here is an example of trying to do a regular stop at speed (and this person is not really even going that fast) How not to stop at speed


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh... I think I must powerslide all the time then....


----------

